# inducing labor in cow



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I have a cow I want to induce labor in,
Any help?


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Out of curiousity, what makes you want to induce labor?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

couple reason, edema and she is very over weight
Just talk to my vet he agrees
I am still worried.


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Okay, thanks. I wasn't being critical, just curious, hadn't heard about inducing labor in cows.

I hope someone can help you out and good luck.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

I guess your vet knows best, but I hope you're confident about the cow's due date.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

IF you seen her udder there is not much question,
Know I bought her bred but her eddma goes all
the way to her brisket. I am going to ponder a couple days.
I always worry


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Let's see if I've got the facts correct. I don't want to assume anything.

1. Your Vet says she needs to be induced into labor, yet you have no idea what it would take to induce labor.

2. You have no idea when she was bred, so don't know her due date.

3. You are judging her "need" to give birth based on the size of her teets and extensive edema. 

Have i got those facts correct?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

No I have her due date is Friday
I know what to use to induce labor
She does have endma all the way to her brisket
She is also over weight which is a factor to not letting her go
past her due date.


----------



## G. Seddon (May 16, 2005)

Teacupliz, has your vet actually examined this cow or was this advice given over the phone? 

I believe inducing cows can cause them to retain the placenta. I don't think inducing is done very often. Anyway, I would certainly encourage you to be cautious about this and maybe even get a 2nd opinion (not by telephone).

Hope it goes okay!


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

if it was this Friday coming up.4 days away ..I would just wait let nature take it's course no matter what she looked like......

my Jerseys when it looks likes the udder will explode on a older cow is when they get milk fever if I do not give them the calsuim gel before during and after


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Well, you've let your cow get over weight, based on the guy you bought her from, the "due date" is close, so let's get in there and get that calf out, there's not a moment to spare....... whatever.

I sure hope what you have in mind is something a midwife might use, like sassafras tea or mulberry brandy. but I'm afraid you intend on using something that really works, like Prostaglandin. 

You asked for help inducing labor in your cow. In two of your four posts, you mention you are worried. While you have had several replies to your posting, none have mentioned that they are worried. We are. Inducing labor complicates birth, creates a needless risk to the cow and almost certain death to the calf. What if you are a couple weeks off or that the calf is just a bit of a slow developer? Lungs are the last to develop and if you end up delivering a live calf, there is a real possibility she'll suffocate in your lap.

You want help? Here's the best help I can give: Don't.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

I also would not induce labor, when the calf is ready to deliver, they position themselves for this. The calf could be turned wrong for delivery, and you could have problems. In all my years I don`t think I have ever heard a vet want to induce a cow, unless it was an unwanted breeding. > Thanks Marc


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I realize the risk, there is also risk in not doing it. In the future you should all be a little more kind and not so bossy, in your post. I used to be a regular on homesteader, that way years ago. None of the people who were here before are still on. THough I value your thoughts. THey are just thoughts.
On the flip side, I had talked to others who have induced, with no ill effects. 
I would never do any of this half heartly, I did post before the vet came out today.
Hence my concern. Thesea re not pets, they are our babies.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

giving that fact risk both way.. YES I AM SCARED.
I did not let her get over weight but am kind enough to deal with in and
spend time worring on what is in best interest for THIS COW.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Please let us know how it goes.
What did the vet have to say? 
Did you get your calf yet?
Nobody here wishes you or your cattle any harm, I hope you realize that.
Farmers tend not to sugar-coat their opinions.
I think they are bossy by their very nature.


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

There are a lot of us original Countryside forum people still here. Lots.

So what did the vet say today? I don't know anything at all about inducing labor in cows, but these guys here know quite a bit. I have learned tons from them all. I get worried too when ours are due and am constantly checking on them. What kind of cow is she?


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

MINE says joined Dec.2004 yours says Nov. 2003 I think that makes me a old timer...



I would milk her if I wanted her to calf now IT WORKS ON HORSES....I AM SURE IT WOULD WORK ON COWS on just one teat a teat in the back that will do it....and hope the calf does not suck that teat first.... 


I would wait till she has it on her own...if it was a month more not sure how fat she ( you did not post us a picture to see how fat she is ) but a heifer that was fat I might be concerned....but not a cow unless she came out of a feed lot on full feed with fat around her tail head


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Teacupliz said:


> On the flip side, I had talked to others who have induced, with no ill effects.
> .



this would be the people I would ask how to induce a cow 

one that have done it with no ill effects


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

Hopefully your vet has got things covered for you. As I'm sure he told you, trying to induce at this late date with a shot of Lutalyse (prostaglandin) won't work like it does in early gestation. You need a shot of dexamethasone (corticosteroid) to get things going.

In my experience, induced labor in the cow can produce a slow dilation of the cervix, with contractions sometimes starting before the cervix is fully opened. Assistance at calving may be needed.

If your cow isn't too old, the best way to deal with extreme udder edema is to start milking her out right now. However, if she's older, and overweight, your risk of milk fever is increased, and milking early could just make things worse.


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

With only 4 days until her due date her weight shouldn't even be a factor. Any complications due to her being overweight are still going to be there today as well as 4 days or a week from now.

As for the edema, there are things, herbs, that you could be giving her to help this...or the vet could give her something specifically for the edema, a diuretic, and wouldn't need to induce labor.

I don't think that inducing is a good idea either or will influence the outcome in a good way. It just adds more potential complications that the ones you are already dealing with.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I am sorry. My intent was to deter you from doing something that I believe will kill the calf and harm your "baby". In the future I will not offer advice that runs counter to what you want to do.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

haypoint thanks for the picture.. I am holding off, see what happens. Advice is welcome just a little less humm how shall I say it, harsh.. But I suposs trying to get your point across on the dnag computer ast times it is needed.. If need be I will begin to milk her, I have been rubbing her down for weeks.
With hold on diretics is so long I dont intend to use them either.
Matt man, I swear I was here when you got your first cow? was there a issue with one teat?

My vet is awesome cow guy himeself. Said he has seen cow milked for months before calving.
I will keep you al posted. Today in NY it is 17* yesterday was 50* good day for a baby..
Heading to the barn to fine out


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

If you milk her now, won't you be milking out the all important anti-boddies fortified Colostrum? Are you freezing it to give to the calf when it arrives?

I believe your vet has seen a cow milked for months before calving, but did he actually/specificly recommend you do it?

From my experience, freezing rain, ankle deep mud and howling winds induce labor. 

If you thought I was about to abuse my cow and kill her calf, would your advice to me be nice or "harsh"?


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I have induced a big old brown swiss in the past with no ill effects. Fine ream me out.. :O)
I have also milked a cow before she calves before- to help with the edema. Being a mother 
that nursed OMG how can I leave her to suffer. I rub her down twice a day with mint, tea tree oil ect. Warm rags... Her udder is so much bigger today.. Maybe signs of early labor? Geeze I hope so.
Yesterday was 50 today 15* cold wind, so hey maybe thats all we need.
Just wondering how many cows you induced that lost the calf??
About 7 years ago Lived on this sight, then we moved, we bought a old old farm. Now I sell raw milk with a NYS permit both cow and goat. So have not been on here in that time, much at all. Homesteader sent me a bday wish so I looked the sight back up. way to get threw long NY winter. :O)


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Inducing labor in a cow is a rare event creating many complications.

But you now have two such events "under your belt".

I do not know if that makes you experienced or reckless.

As you well know, this site attracts people of all backgrounds, a wide array of experiences and most folks with wisdom base it on their own experiences. Various experiences creates a variety of advice. Because of that fact, some advice is good and some not good. There even is a fair amount of excellent advice balanced with some well intended terrible advice. Just like the real world.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Back when we dairied, I had our beloved Ayrshire Madge induced...she may have been a month out from her due date. Madge had cancer, and was declining rapidly. She'd only thrown us bull calves, and I wanted to try and save that hopefully heifer calf. Madge calved, and we shipped her. (No complications, but she was a large, seasoned cow, and her body was in no mood to stop the process.) Her bull calf weighed only 35#, and Lisabug took him in, named him Bumblebutt, and raised him to about 70# and then shipped him.


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I dont know anything about inducing a cow, since i am newbie in the cow world, but I am just curious....

Teacupliz:


> I have a cow I want to induce labor in,
> Any help?





> I have induced a big old brown swiss in the past with no ill effects.


If you have induced before, why are you asking for help on a message board? 

I have to agree with others, I think it would cause more harm than good, considering all the problems that could occur. jm2c. Wishing all the best though for the cow and the calf, and there is a happy ending.


Sorry just read you lost the calf.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

So even the vet felt I should of induced the day I was thinking about it. Probably would of saved the calf. Life onthe farm.. Not sure why I asked.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Teacupliz said:


> So even the vet felt I should of induced the day I was thinking about it. Probably would of saved the calf. Life onthe farm.. Not sure why I asked.


I've followed this thread without contributing and have been left completely bamboozled.

I have been involved in the induction of cows, and done properly, it is not a 5 minute job. It is only ever done when there would appear to be a high risk of losing the cow if the pregnancy were to continue and is never done at the due date. 

Liz, what possible benefit would have come about by the induction of this cow - from what I can gather she was already full term so inducing would not have made the calf any smaller or the cow any thinner and the result would have been the same. Induction would not have saved the calf, it was far too late in the day for that.

I can't find anywhere in the posts where the breed of cow is mentioned or the breed of bull she went to. And why was she overweight, particularly at this time of your year. Given the limited information given by you, I would suggest that management needs to be looked at. And no, I'm not being harsh, I'm being realistic. In 40 years of farming I have only ever had to induce one cow as a precaution. A bought in Jersey heifer that had gone to a Simmental bull. What a horrible mixture. With consultation with my vet it was decided that induction was probably the safest way to go. The cow produced an early but live calf that grew to to twice the size of her mother and I now milk her. This was done a good 4-6 weeks before due date.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I bought this cow bred, big mistake, still suffering from this purchase. To long of a story to explain on here.
Lesson learned


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I have had cow 8 years this is the first problem Iever incounted needed more milk bought someones 4H heifer, thought she would be a good cow a big over weight after show season. Bought myself trouble and heart ache thats it plain and simple. Still in need of a milk cow.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Still in need of a milk cow


why all you lost was the calf from the other post


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

No I also dont only have 2 quarter, vet out agian.. says the teats got sucked on as a calf,
the orfice closed off. I could keep her and milk 2 teats, BUT I dont want to set myself up for more heart ache. 
Need milk hence need a new cow..


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

sorry


----------



## unregistered168043 (Sep 9, 2011)

haypoint said:


> Inducing labor in a cow is a rare event creating many complications.
> 
> But you now have two such events "under your belt".
> 
> ...


Pretty rough treatment there. Pretty sure the OP didn't sign on to get abused.

Sorry you lost your calf, you should have listened to the vet not some guy on HT with a strong opinion.


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

LOL you guys crack me up.. We all try our best. Farming since 1999, one of my hardest weeks ever.. BUt I survived.. and will continue


----------



## Teacupliz (Nov 20, 2003)

I will go for Reckless I am a farmer!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> No I also dont only have 2 quarter, vet out agian.. says the teats got sucked on as a calf,
> the orfice closed off. I could keep her and milk 2 teats, BUT I dont want to set myself up for more heart ache.
> Need milk hence need a new cow..


Hang on a sec! Don't throw out the baby with the bathwater.

We have a heifer on the farm where I work who freshened in this way. Both back teats were shot. BUT ... she's still making 50 lbs. of milk off the front ones. The farmer will milk her for a couple of months, as long as she's profitable, before culling her. Assuming your cow came through the birth without any ill effects, you could do the same. Why not get whatever good out of the situation that you can? :shrug:


----------

